# narrow grip bench press technique



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all.

Cud someone give me quick quide to the narrow grip press....

im after hand spacing on the bar, where to lower the bar to (upper/lower chest), where to raise the bar to (above my face or above where i started the press) and elbows postion at the bottom of the lift (should they be tucked into my side with my forearm against my biceps or should they be kept under the bar and lowerered at my sides with my forearms as close to vertical as i can keep them?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob 2885 (Dec 5, 2008)

i normally keep my grip shoulder width bring the bar down 2 my chest an keep elbows tucked in as tight as possible also squeeze at the top of the movement as hard as u can u will really feel your chest tighten up


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

try doing this with a reverse grip. hands about shoulder width apart and keeping elbows close to the body, lower the bar to your chest pause and press slowly. make sure you have a spotter.

t


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Take a reverse grip and extend your thumbs toward each other, when they meet your hands are the correct distance apart. Tuck your elbows in toward each other.

SD


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i just do a few inches narrower than normal,not mega narrow as bad for wrists,this way it still hits triceps hard


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

*Close-Grip Bench Press*

*Exercise Data*

*M*ain Muscle Worked: Triceps

*O*ther Muscles Worked: Chest

*E*quipment: Barbell

*M*echanics Type: Compound


​​

*Tips:* Lie on a flat bench. Hold a barbell with both hands with a close grip, about 8 - 12 inches apart. Keeping your arms close to your sides, lower the bar until it is touches your chest, approximately 1 inch below your nipples. Return to starting position, concentrating on using your triceps to push.

Courtesy of BBing.com

SD


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rob 2885 said:


> i normally keep my grip shoulder width bring the bar down 2 my chest an keep elbows tucked in as tight as possible also squeeze at the top of the movement as hard as u can u will really feel your chest tighten up


More for chest that mate

i keep my grip 6 inch apart and try and keep elbows in

as much as poss, lower to mid chest, hits the tri's a peach:thumb:

My favourite triceps exercise


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

if you look at the photo its not a good position for the wrists,as narrow as you can do with hand still straight is the safest/most effective position *for you[/b**]**which wil be different for all due to biomechanical differences,for me as i said about 4 inches narrower than normal grip does it and stimulates tris without injuring wrists *


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

paulo said:


> if you look at the photo its not a good position for the wrists,as narrow as you can do with hand still straight is the safest/most effective position *for you[/b**]**which wil be different for all due to biomechanical differences,for me as i said about 4 inches narrower than normal grip does it and stimulates tris without injuring wrists *


same here, i also struggle with balancing the bar when i go much narrower.

Dom


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Take a shoulder width drip and bring your elbows to your waist ie tuck them in, if your targeting your triceps.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Will it work with the really close grip that you can use on an EZ bar?

I tried it the other day & got a good burn in them & it was alot easier on the wrists than a straight bar. Will it make much difference to using a straight bar with a big of a wider grip?


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

i use an EZ bar, you can get your hands closer together that way, without hurting your wrists, almost touching in fact

or maybe i'm a narrow person


----------



## Daz (May 21, 2009)

Im heavily considering an EZ bar my hand spacing is usually 4-6 inches ive only just started doing them myself so im still experimenting lol


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

cor I'm suprised by some posts here - EZ bar destroys my wrists on CGB. Straight bar for me, hands roughly 13 inches apart.

When I had a training partner he'd put a finger on my chest - it helps to gauge the amount of work chest is putting in. Once used to the form, my pecs barely move compared to my tris. not a foolproof method I'm sure, but certainly helped on those days where 'nothing feels right'.

keep at it dude, CGB is the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

maybe worth having a look at this link

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/reverse-grip-close-grip-bench-press.html

variety and all that. used the above successfully many years ago and will include it again.


----------



## Sonicboom (Oct 28, 2008)

This is how you do it.






The pics above have the grip too narrow.


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

i think you'll find that i mentioned a "reverse" grip. i saw the barbarian twins using this many many years ago, tried it myself and found that it hit the mark. its only another idea for hitting the triceps.


----------

